# Where to Get Cannondale Frames



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

I currently have a CAAD10 Rival and eventually, I want to upgrade to a carbon frame (either Synapse or Supersix, I'll decide depending on weather I want to do endurance racing or not ). Anyway, I just wanted to know where you guys get your frames. Thanks.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

???

Dealer Locator


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

e-Bay!


----------



## persondude27 (May 14, 2008)

nathey said:


> I currently have a CAAD10 Rival and eventually, I want to upgrade to a carbon frame (either Synapse or Supersix, I'll decide depending on weather I want to do endurance racing or not ). Anyway, I just wanted to know where you guys get your frames. Thanks.


Not to be rude, but the CAAD10 is just about as capable as any bike ever made. The difference between it and even the highest quality carbon (which I believe to be either the SL4 or the Supersix, etc) is minimal and is only a few hundred grams. Depending on what your budget looks like, the CAAD10 is 95% of the way there - now it's time to get the wheels, bars, components, etc there too.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Ok, I'll start upgrading wheels and stuff first. Thanks.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Retro Grouch said:


> ???
> 
> Dealer Locator


The dealer actually sells just frames? I thought mine only sold complete bikes.


----------



## Bigfred* (Jun 29, 2013)

nathey said:


> The dealer actually sells just frames? I thought mine only sold complete bikes.


No, they won't/can't, unless things in the Cannondale dealer agreement have changed. Correct, Cannondale requires that dealers only sell complete and assembled bicycles.

To the extent that when I used to get reasonably frequent warranty frames, my lbs would install for free the used parts I had removed from the previous frame, rather than have me walk out the door with a bare frame.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Bigfred* said:


> No, they won't/can't, unless things in the Cannondale dealer agreement have changed. Correct, Cannondale requires that dealers only sell complete and assembled bicycles.


Is this a recent change? The article below seems to indicate otherwise.

Cannondale SuperSix EVO Now Available as a Frameset

Perhasp buying a frameset only from Canondale might be like ordering from the In-n-Out burger secret menu.


----------



## Bigfred* (Jun 29, 2013)

Retro Grouch said:


> Is this a recent change? The article below seems to indicate otherwise.
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix EVO Now Available as a Frameset
> 
> Perhasp buying a frameset only from Canondale might be like ordering from the In-n-Out burger secret menu.


Like I said, "unless things have changed" it's "hard". Not impossible. I got a closeout on a Caad frame at the end of a model year through a cooperative LBS. However, they did insist on me bringing the parts in, them building it up and me walking out the door. Several other LBS's told me the frame was unavailable, despite the fact that I knew otherwise. There are dealer agreements and then there's what you might be able to negotiate

At least the plan to sell their top end frames as sets makes sense. How many purchasers of halo bikes don't already know exactly what they want on the frame? Lumbering prospective buyers with the task of auctioning the unwanted bits, or the LBS with swappying them out doesn't make as much sense.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Bigfred* said:


> No, they won't/can't, unless things in the Cannondale dealer agreement have changed. Correct, Cannondale requires that dealers only sell complete and assembled bicycles.
> 
> To the extent that when I used to get reasonably frequent warranty frames, my lbs would install for free the used parts I had removed from the previous frame, rather than have me walk out the door with a bare frame.


WTF? None of the brands I carry say that I can't sell framesets. That's why they offer framesets...so I can sell them. If Cannondale is really not allowing frame sales, it's a new thing. I've bought C-dale frames before, from Cannondale dealers.

If Cannondale is like Scott, they sell out of frames within a month of getting the year's supply in stock.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

nathey said:


> I'll decide depending on weather I want to do endurance racing or not


What's "endurance racing?" I can sort of guess, but lately my guesses have been less than accurate.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> WTF? None of the brands I carry say that I can't sell framesets. That's why they offer framesets...so I can sell them. If Cannondale is really not allowing frame sales, it's a new thing. I've bought C-dale frames before, from Cannondale dealers.
> 
> If Cannondale is like Scott, they sell out of frames within a month of getting the year's supply in stock.


Framesets aren't listed on Cannondale's website.

I know Specialized lists some of their framesets FS...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannondale sells framesets (at least for some of their bikes). They don't advertise them, but your dealer can order one for you. They typically are not a great value because you can often get a new Cannondale complete bike for close to the same price. For instance, you can get a Supersix Evo Frame for roughly $3500 (I think it's Hi-Mod).


----------



## Bigfred* (Jun 29, 2013)

PlatyPius said:


> WTF? None of the brands I carry say that I can't sell framesets. That's why they offer framesets...so I can sell them. If Cannondale is really not allowing frame sales, it's a new thing. I've bought C-dale frames before, from Cannondale dealers.
> 
> If Cannondale is like Scott, they sell out of frames within a month of getting the year's supply in stock.


With the purchase by Dorel things may have changed. If they're willing to sell framesets at competitive prices and allow riders to walk out the door with a frame and fork, GREAT!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Bigfred* said:


> With the purchase by Dorel things may have changed. If they're willing to sell framesets at competitive prices and allow riders to walk out the door with a frame and fork, GREAT!


Nothing has changed. Cannondale has always sold select frame sets.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Cannondale sells framesets (at least for some of their bikes). They don't advertise them, but your dealer can order one for you. They typically are not a great value because you can often get a new Cannondale complete bike for close to the same price. For instance, you can get a Supersix Evo Frame for roughly $3500 (I think it's Hi-Mod).


This is true. A Scott Speedster frame is only a hundred or two less than a complete bike.


----------

